# Mt snow monday MLK day



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2009)

Seeded bumps, plus beartrap, and some natural, should make it pretty good less the crowds...  Its a CT ski council day too..$40..anyone else??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 16, 2009)

im in as long as i dont have family duties on monday.

btw, i'm real thirsty so have those beers ready and waiting tonight.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 16, 2009)

We're blacked out that day.  :angry:


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be there with the ski club... only $46 for the ticket and bus... prolly skiing alone if anyone wants to take a few runs... lmk


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2009)

powhunter
powhunter jr
jonnypoach
2knees maybe


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2009)

powhunter said:


> powhunter
> powhunter jr
> jonnypoach
> 2knees maybe



wife is still waffling about going to boston today.  if she goes, i'm in, if not, im out.  kinda sucks but what can you do....

i'm out she's not going so i have a to do list a mile long for today and tomorrow.


----------



## reefer (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got back from Mount Snow. I'll have some pics and report in the morning. Bear Trap is just ok, maybe you can wear it in tomorrow. If you want bumps try Ledge off the face, and when  I Ieft, Challenger, Jaws, PDF, and Olympic had major bumpage over on TNF. Head to the NF first, then check out Bear Trap later.......
all the woods are skiing pretty good for those safety breaks....................
Never saw any seeded bumps??????


----------



## 2knees (Jan 18, 2009)

reefer said:


> Just got back from Mount Snow. I'll have some pics and report in the morning. Bear Trap is just ok, maybe you can wear it in tomorrow. If you want bumps try Ledge off the face, and when  I Ieft, Challenger, Jaws, PDF, and Olympic had major bumpage over on TNF. Head to the NF first, then check out Bear Trap later.......
> all the woods are skiing pretty good for those safety breaks....................
> Never saw any seeded bumps??????




nice looking forward to your pics and steves report.

all kidding aside, i dont really care about seeded bumps.  sundown does it cause they have to.  outside of that, its just not necessary.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 18, 2009)

reefer said:


> Just got back from Mount Snow. I'll have some pics and report in the morning. Bear Trap is just ok, maybe you can wear it in tomorrow. If you want bumps try Ledge off the face, and when  I Ieft, Challenger, Jaws, PDF, and Olympic had major bumpage over on TNF. Head to the NF first, then check out Bear Trap later.......
> all the woods are skiing pretty good for those safety breaks....................
> Never saw any seeded bumps??????



Thanks for the report Reef.........


steveo


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2009)

reefer said:


> Just got back from Mount Snow. I'll have some pics and report in the morning. Bear Trap is just ok, maybe you can wear it in tomorrow. If you want bumps try Ledge off the face, and when  I Ieft, Challenger, Jaws, PDF, and Olympic had major bumpage over on TNF. Head to the NF first, then check out Bear Trap later.......
> all the woods are skiing pretty good for those safety breaks....................
> Never saw any seeded bumps??????



The seeded bumps were "hiding" under the fluff on Middle Exhibition.  Not the greatest seeding job ever, but between the natural and some traffic, they're starting to get worked in and making a decent, low angle, widely spaced bump run.

Agreed with Beartrap, it was much better as a powder run than a bump run Sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 20, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thanks for the report Reef.........
> 
> 
> steveo




hey where is this video you PROMISED to put up????

get moving steve, dont make me come down there.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 20, 2009)

Glenn said:


> We're blacked out that day.  :angry:



Actually there's a misprint on the blackout passes.  MLK day wasn't blacked out, just the Sat/Sun.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> Actually there's a misprint on the blackout passes.  MLK day wasn't blacked out, just the Sat/Sun.




LOL! Even if that was the case, my wife had to work Monday. I got to play with the snowblower though!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 20, 2009)

Glenn said:


> I got to play with the snowblower though!



I refer to that as "gas powered snowmaking in my own yard!"


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I refer to that as "gas powered snowmaking in my own yard!"




I'm going to have to use that term!


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 21, 2009)

Glenn said:


> LOL! Even if that was the case, my wife had to work Monday. I got to play with the snowblower though!



Snowblowing does sound like a fun alternative.

I just wonder how many people didn't ski that day thinking their pass was blacked out.  Would have been nice if Mount Snow sent out an email (and maybe a snail mail) alerting people about their typo.  I bet a few people even bought unneccessary tickets.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> Snowblowing does sound like a fun alternative.
> 
> I just wonder how many people didn't ski that day thinking their pass was blacked out.  Would have been nice if Mount Snow sent out an email (and maybe a snail mail) alerting people about their typo.  I bet a few people even bought unneccessary tickets.



I thought you were joking! They really goofed on the passes?


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> I refer to that as "gas powered snowmaking in my own yard!"


 
I did that on MLK too. Made a RAD berm at the bottom of the yard for the kids to sled off. Many good wipe-outs!!


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope, no joke.  I asked about it on the mountsnow forum....

http://mountsnow.ning.com/forum/topics/1692370:Topic:12478

Not sure who can see that, but the reply when I asked about the type was...

"Jay, good catch. Classic and midweek passes are NOT blacked out on the 19th. We'll make the adjustments."


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> Nope, no joke.  I asked about it on the mountsnow forum....
> 
> http://mountsnow.ning.com/forum/topics/1692370:Topic:12478
> 
> ...



Now I remember that thread! Now that you mention it, they probably should have sent something out via e-mail or posted on the forum over there.


----------

